# wanted columbia ss5



## schwinnray (Sep 21, 2017)

anybody have one of these bikes


----------



## Mojoe (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes I have one..


----------



## Mojoe (Feb 22, 2018)

It's not all original. Missing the original seat and shifter. The ones I found on eBay are close and the bike looks and rides great. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Mojoe (Mar 29, 2018)

Mojoe said:


> It's not all original. Missing the original seat and shifter. The ones I found on eBay are close and the bike looks and rides great. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## CAGE (Jun 15, 2019)

I have an ss5 if still interested. All original.


----------



## Mval668 (Jul 17, 2022)

CAGE said:


> I have an ss5 if still interested. All original.



Any chance you still have your Columbia ss5?


----------

